# Gibraltar , Spain



## njcdec (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi 
I was wondering what the cost of living is in Gibraltar compared to the Uk 
Things like cost of 3 bedroom house , average wage etc 
Any advice would be a great help to me as if we moved to Gibraltar it would be My wife , 2 children ( presently aged 12 and 15 ) and myself 
Many Thanks
Nic


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I can't speak from personal experience, but judging by the number of people who work on Gibraltar but choose to live in Spain & commute to work, and comments here on the forum, property & the cost of living on Gib is much more expensive than in Spain

this will give you an idea of property prices http://www.rightmove.co.uk/overseas-property-for-sale/Gibraltar.html?sortType=2&minBedrooms=3


----------



## njcdec (Oct 4, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I can't speak from personal experience, but judging by the number of people who work on Gibraltar but choose to live in Spain & commute to work, and comments here on the forum, property & the cost of living on Gib is much more expensive than in Spain
> 
> this will give you an idea of property prices Property for sale in Gibraltar and Property in Gibraltar


Thank you for the reply I had looked briefly at some property sites and saw the prices and did wonder if maybe I wasn't looking in the right place but seeing the link you sent I can see it is expensive to buy / rent there .Thanks again for replying .


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Nic. You didn't say whether you're renting or buying. Here's a site for both in Gibraltar:

Property Gibraltar | Real Estate Agents Gibraltar | Gibraltar Rentals | Gibraltar Properties

If you're looking at short-term rental of less than six months, this is a great site. They typically do really short stays, but many will rent monthly too.

https://www.airbnb.com/

Here's an excellent site to answer your question about ballpark figures for renting, buying and wages and a whole lot more.  I've set this up to compare London, UK with Gibraltar, Gibraltar. But you can compare any cities you want. I've set the currency as GDP, but you can also change the currency to whatever you like.

Cost of Living Comparison Between London, United Kingdom And Gibraltar, Gibraltar

I hope that helps you guys out. Take care.


----------



## njcdec (Oct 4, 2008)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Nic. You didn't say whether you're renting or buying. Here's a site for both in Gibraltar:
> 
> Property Gibraltar | Real Estate Agents Gibraltar | Gibraltar Rentals | Gibraltar Properties
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply I was looking at renting. I will look at the links you gave a bit later tonight thankyou


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Many who live in Gibraltar tend to live in Spain, Sotogrande etc. However income tax is much cheaper in Gibraltar. I suppose if you drink and smoke then Gib could be ideal


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Isobella said:


> Many who live in Gibraltar tend to live in Spain, Sotogrande etc. However income tax is much cheaper in Gibraltar. I suppose if you drink and smoke then Gib could be ideal


But presumably residents of Spain who work in Gibraltar pay tax in Spain?
A friend's husband who earns a six figure salary in the finiancial sector in Gibraltar rents a pied a terre there so he claim residence and pay Gibraltar tax on his salary whilst living with his family in Spain. 
Having a Gibraltar address enabled his children to be educated there.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> But presumably residents of Spain who work in Gibraltar pay tax in Spain?
> A friend's husband who earns a six figure salary in the finiancial sector in Gibraltar rents a pied a terre there so he claim residence and pay Gibraltar tax on his salary whilst living with his family in Spain.
> Having a Gibraltar address enabled his children to be educated there.


I think that people who work in Gibraltar pay tax there but have to declare in Spain and pay any excess - not that anybody I know does.

The point you make about school entitlement is a good one. It would be very expensive to send a 12 and 15 year old to international school in Spain and I would guess they're a bit old to go to a Spanish language school.

Also - to the OP - you would be most unlikely to find a 3 bedroomed house to rent or buy - it's all flats.


----------



## njcdec (Oct 4, 2008)

jimenato said:


> I think that people who work in Gibraltar pay tax there but have to declare in Spain and pay any excess - not that anybody I know does.
> 
> The point you make about school entitlement is a good one. It would be very expensive to send a 12 and 15 year old to international school in Spain and I would guess they're a bit old to go to a Spanish language school.
> 
> Also - to the OP - you would be most unlikely to find a 3 bedroomed house to rent or buy - it's all flats.


Thank you that's good to know about the house situation I think for now Gibraltar would not be such a good move maybe we be better off moving to spain instead we looked at Gibraltar as thought it be mainly English spoken so would be able to communicate easy speaking English whilst learning spanish


----------

